# Scallops help!



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello guys,

I plan on making scallops over the weekend. I was wondering how I can properly choose scallops, proper storage, and properly cook them without undercooking or overcooking them. Being a poor college student ... I can't mess this one up or else there will be no dinner : (.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a link that might be helpful:

Scallop Cooking Tips

_*But my own way of enjoying them is*_:
large sea scallops
butter
minced garlic
lemons
parsley

Melt 3-4 tbsp butter in a medium hot skillet and wait until the butter stops foaming. Add scallops and minced garlic to skillet. Allow to cook for a 3-4 minutes, turning over when lightly browned.

As scallops begin to brown slightly on this second side, squeeze fresh 1/2 lemon over scallops. Cook for one additional minute and then plate.

Sprinkle with parsley, the other lemon half of squeezed juice, if desired, and paprika to taste.
Spoon with more butter from the skillet if needed for moisture.


Enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 10, 2010)

The most important step is in buying the right scallops.  

I much prefer the larger sea scallops over the little bay scallops.  That being said, look for DRY scallops.  Most scallops are treated with a solution that adds up to 25% to the weight of the scallop.  When you try to pan sear them, all the liquid runs out and makes a great sear impossible.

I would heat a combination of oil and butter in a hot pan and place the scallops in the pan to sear.  When they have released and are nicely browned, turn them over and repeat.  You can watch the color change a the scallops cook.  They will change from a translucent white to an opaque white.  Take them off the het before they are completely opaque.  They will continue to cook a little off the heat.

Remove the scallops to a plate and toss the garlic and parsley into the hot fat and cook to release the aromas.  Mount with a couple of pats of butter off the heat and pour this over the scallops.


----------



## Alix (Feb 10, 2010)

Ditto what both Andy and Selkie said. Garlic and lemon is the way to go flavor wise, but the dry scallop thing is crucial. Its so frustrating to have the water skoosh out and wreck it all.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 10, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> The most important step is in buying the right scallops.
> 
> I much prefer the larger sea scallops over the little bay scallops.  That being said, look for DRY scallops.  Most scallops are treated with a solution that adds up to 25% to the weight of the scallop.  When you try to pan sear them, all the liquid runs out and makes a great sear impossible.
> 
> ...



What Andy said.

You may worry you will not be able to see the scallops change color, but you will. It's always a revelation the first time.

You almost cannot undercook scallops. If you have really fresh, dry pack scallops, they are actually very tasty raw.  However, if you overcook them, they come out similar in texture to pencil erasers. Not a good thing.

I recommend not putting the garlic in the pan before you put the scallops in. You don't want it to burn.  amd squirt a little fresh lemon juice over them when they're done.   Delicious!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 10, 2010)

I also cook them this way but deglaze the pan with a little white wine and drizzle that over the scallops (just a little bit).  I would add the garlic at the last minute to avoid burning.  You may want to substitute cracked pepper for paprika for a cleaner flavor profile if you go with a wine finish.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I like breading the little bay scallops in an egg wash and Italian Bread Crumbs, quick frying them and then serving them along with breaded shrimp and butter/garlic/thyme/horseradish dipping sauce as an appetizer.


----------



## sadievan (Feb 10, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> The most important step is in buying the right scallops.
> 
> I much prefer the larger sea scallops over the little bay scallops.  That being said, look for DRY scallops.  Most scallops are treated with a solution that adds up to 25% to the weight of the scallop.  When you try to pan sear them, all the liquid runs out and makes a great sear impossible.



Wow!  I never knew this about DRY scallops.  That is why I get all that liquid.  Actually, I never even knew that there was such a thing as Dry Scallops.  Where do you get DRY scallops?  Will it say Dry on the package.

Carol


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 10, 2010)

sadievan said:


> Wow!  I never knew this about DRY scallops.  That is why I get all that liquid.  Actually, I never even knew that there was such a thing as Dry Scallops.  Where do you get DRY scallops?  Will it say Dry on the package.
> 
> Carol



Try a place that specializes in fish.  Some supermarket fish depts. carry them.  If you can't find them, ask the manager.


----------



## sadievan (Feb 10, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Try a place that specializes in fish.  Some supermarket fish depts. carry them.  If you can't find them, ask the manager.



Thanks Andy.

Carol


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 10, 2010)

If you can't get dry scallps it helps to rinse and press them - gently - before cooking. I haven't had a problem with them before.


----------



## sadievan (Feb 10, 2010)

Saphellae said:


> If you can't get dry scallps it helps to rinse and press them - gently - before cooking. I haven't had a problem with them before.



Thanks for the tip.

Carol


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 11, 2010)

The ones that are sitting in liquid have been treated with chemicals to make them stay fresh longer, and often taste soapsudsy.  Not an attractive flavor, imho. 

Dry pack scallops don't come in packages. They will be open in a fish market or supermarket fish section.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 11, 2010)

I always buy them from the fish  case..I just made some for an appy, wrappin a half slice of pancetta, put in a hot skillet left them be til they released, turned when done I made a sauce of butter, white wine and fresh bread crumbs,  lemon and it's zest put over the scallops.. they were sweet and and tender and didn't last long.
kadesma


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 11, 2010)

I like using the large sea scallops.  Check to make sure the tough muscle isn't attached - look for a very faint seam line to see if there is a tiny oval "scallop" attached to the large round part.  Won't hurt you if you cook/eat it, but it's a bit tougher than the rest of the scallop.

I'll melt a bit of butter and add an equal part of light-tasting olive oil, then sprinkle the scallops _lightly_ with McCormick Season-All and a pepper blend (I like Trader Joe's).  Saute as ^above^.

My favorite way, though, it to saute bacon (about 4 strips cut into 1 inch pieces) and remove it when crisp.  Earlier, lightly steam young Brussels sprouts (or large ones cut in half) till tender crisp.  When you take the bacon out plop the sprouts in and saute till they start to brown a bit, then move them to the edges of the pan and sear the scallops quickly.  Add back the bacon, squirt a bit of lemon juice on them, stir...and then enjoy!  And if you just _can't_ enjoy Brussels sprouts I'm sure it's OK with just bacon.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 11, 2010)

Soo I am thinking of sauteeing it simplily salt and pepper. Parmesan cheese fondue with chives and a little truffle oil on top of the scallops.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 11, 2010)

Parmesan is a very strong cheese, and scallops are very delicate in flavor. You may lose them to the cheese.

Personally, I don't care for cheese with scallops at all, but maybe that's just me. I love them sauteed with some mustard/chervil panko crumbs on one side. The crunch factor is excellent against the soft, sweetness of the scallops.

FWIW, for those who don't already know, scallops are my single favorite food in the world.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone ! the scallops I made turned out realll good! 

Here's a pic


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 23, 2010)

That looks lovely.  Hmm.. wonder how the scallops look at the store...


----------



## niquejim (Feb 23, 2010)

masteraznchefjr said:


> Thanks everyone ! the scallops I made turned out realll good!
> 
> Here's a pic


 

My favorite way is to pan sear in butter or bacon fat (don't touch for at least 2 1/2 minutes) until golden brown and serve on top of roasted mini bell peppers stuffed with sauteed onion, bacon and mushrooms

Although that looks good too


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree...your scallop is scrumptious looking in your pic....good job! I just got finished searing some scallops in butter/oil and fresh garlic...and sprinkled with lemon juice and paprika as per this thread. They were perfect except one thing:  I had sprinkled a dash of sea salt in the pan before starting and I don't think it needed any salt at all...but no biggee...still so so dlish . Thank you everyone for the tips.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2010)

masteraznchefjr said:


> Thanks everyone ! the scallops I made turned out realll good!
> 
> Here's a pic



I'm gonna need more than one of those for a meal.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2010)

Andy,
that looks so good, it makes my mouth water. What did you do?
kades


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 22, 2010)

kades, the scallop pic is masteraznchefjr's creation (Andy was just commenting on it)

...haha, Andy, I was thinking the same thing (about needing more than one for a meal). By the way, our local Harris Teeter grocery store has fresh scallops on sale right now for 9.99 per pound. The add said, "You save $7 per pound"...What???...they were originally $17 per pound?! I asked the seafood guy if that was a missprint and he said no. I haven't had them in a while I guess.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> kades, the scallop pic is masteraznchefjr's creation (Andy was just commenting on it)
> 
> ...haha, Andy, I was thinking the same thing (about needing more than one for a meal). By the way, our local Harris Teeter grocery store has fresh scallops on sale right now for 9.99 per pound. The add said, "You save $7 per pound"...What???...they were originally $17 per pound?! I asked the seafood guy if that was a missprint and he said no. I haven't had them in a while I guess.


Thanks Mollyanne, Scallops are on sale here for 5.99 a lb. DH is on his way to pick up some now.
kades


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 22, 2010)

$5.99?...wow. I'd better start proofreading my comments. I really do know how to spell "ad"...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> $5.99?...wow. I'd better start proofreading my comments. I really do know how to spell "ad"...


 me too---ads
kades


----------



## 2day2eat (Apr 23, 2010)

scallop to cheap here in spain too .. and thinks is good meat


----------

